# तकनीकी मंच > कंप्यूटर (संगणक) >  बताएं अपने नेट की गति

## King_khan

प्रिय मित्रों इस सूत्र पर आप सभी अपने नेट की गति बताइए |
अपने नेट की गति जांचने के लिए निम्न लिंक पर जाएँ |
http://us.mcafee.com/root/speedometer/test_0150.asp

----------


## King_khan

इस समय मेरे नेट की गति ये है |

----------


## Sumer S. Siswal

बहुत बढ़िया खान भाई l

----------


## Teach Guru

खान साब बहुत ही कमाल का सूत्र बनाया है आपने....

इस समय मेरे नेट की स्पीड है........

----------


## King_khan

> बहुत बढ़िया खान भाई l


हार्दिक धन्यवाद मित्र, आप भी अपने नेट कीगति बताएं ?

----------


## King_khan

> खान साब बहुत ही कमाल का सूत्र बनाया है आपने....
> 
> इस समय मेरे नेट की स्पीड है........


बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया मित्र 
आपके नेट की गति तो मेरे नेट की गति से तीन गुना है|

----------


## Teach Guru

> बहुत बहुत शुक्रिया मित्र 
> आपके नेट की गति तो मेरे नेट की गति से तीन गुना है|


*सबसे बड़ी बात तो ये है, खान साब की ये फ्री ट्रिक नेट की स्पीड है.........अपने को फ़ोकट में इतनी स्पीड मिल रही है.....*

----------


## King_khan

> *सबसे बड़ी बात तो ये है, खान साब की ये फ्री ट्रिक नेट की स्पीड है.........अपने को फ़ोकट में इतनी स्पीड मिल रही है.....*



ये तो सोने पे सुहागा है भाई
क्या आईडिया के लिए कोई ट्रिक है ?

----------


## saam

*अरे भाई क्या ये सही हे....*

----------


## pareek76

..................................................  ......

----------


## King_khan

इस समय मेरे नेट की गति ये है |

----------


## pareek76

> *अरे भाई क्या ये सही हे....*
> 
> 
> Attachment 300070


आप इस लिंक पे भी चेक कर सकते है http://www.speedtest.net/

----------


## pareek76

..................................................  ............................

----------


## The White hat Hacker

*इसे देखें मित्र*

----------


## NaKShtR

सबसे अच्छा http://www.speedtest.net है

----------


## Raman46

ज्ञान वर्धक सूत्र है किंग -खान भाई जी

----------


## Sajid_Gunahgaar-

हमरा टुटपुंजिया :BangHead:

----------


## saam

> हमरा टुटपुंजिया :BangHead:


*
अरे यार भाई कहा हो आजकल दिखाई नहीं देते....*

----------


## jaysingh

यह मेरी इन्टरनेट स्पीड है|

----------


## Rajeev

> प्रिय मित्रों इस सूत्र पर आप सभी अपने नेट की गति बताइए |
> अपने नेट की गति जांचने के लिए निम्न लिंक पर जाएँ |
> http://us.mcafee.com/root/speedometer/test_0150.asp





> आप इस लिंक पे भी चेक कर सकते है http://www.speedtest.net/


प्रिय मित्रों, ये सभी साईट्स हमें नेट की वास्तविक गति नहीं दिखाती है,
ये सभी फेक्स है, अगर आपको अपने नेट की वास्तविक गति देखनी है,
तो फिर आप NetSpeedMonitor का प्रयोग करे,
ये एक छोटा-सा टूल है, जो आपके नेट की वास्तविक गति दिखाएँगा,

ये मेरे नेट की वास्तविक गति है,
इस छोटे-से टूल का आकार- 3.18 MB है, डाउनलोड के लिए नीचे दी हुई लिंक का प्रयोग करे,

Download Link

----------


## Teach Guru

> प्रिय मित्रों, ये सभी साईट्स हमें नेट की वास्तविक गति नहीं दिखाती है,
> ये सभी फेक्स है, अगर आपको अपने नेट की वास्तविक गति देखनी है,
> तो फिर आप NetSpeedMonitor का प्रयोग करे,
> ये एक छोटा-सा टूल है, जो आपके नेट की वास्तविक गति दिखाएँगा,
> Attachment 300736
> ये मेरे नेट की वास्तविक गति है,
> इस छोटे-से टूल का आकार- 3.18 MB है, डाउनलोड के लिए नीचे दी हुई लिंक का प्रयोग करे,
> 
> Download Link



आपने बिलकुल सही कहा राजीव भाई...........

----------


## aashurock



----------


## ddd600

mere net ki speed kuch aisi he.

----------


## hahaha6601

mere internet ki speed hain 21mbps, download speed hain 3mps yo yuppy

----------


## INDIAN_ROSE22

*Your Internet Connection Speed Results*
File Size2.9297 MBTime Elapsed0.001 seconds

----------

